# Talking Hands



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Talking Hands

Course Length: 1 day (8 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Gail Walker (727-865-2620)

This course will provide students with the ability to communicate with each other nonverbally using one-handed signals in police environments and without the suspects hearing anything. This training, based upon the same signs used by the hearing impaired public, will cover basic nonverbal communication techniques using single-hand sign language for use in police environments or situations where verbal communication is not desirable. As part of the course, students will also demonstrate the use of these hand signals through practical exercises, scenarios, and final assessment.

Course Objectives 

Understand the benefits of using officer hand signals. 
Utilize a wide variety of officer hand signals including descriptions and colors. 
Demonstrate the ability to use various hand signals effectively in a given situation. 
Overview of topics 

Benefits of Patrol Officer Hand Signal 
The Cop Talk Signs 
The Cop Talk Description Signs 
The Cop Talk Colors 
Practical Application and Exercises 
Hand Signal Use Assessment 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

2/21/2006 8496 FRANKLIN, MA RICK FLOOD 800-343-5682 X217


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

This was actually a very interesting class, I took it a few years ago in New Braintree with a Gloucester cop, and two New Bedford guys. The instructors are Born again christians, but thank fully you only get about ten minutes of that. They wore matching red, white, and blue outfits. Lmao. Outside of the instructors, the class was very good.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

What's the cost for this class?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

free for LE


----------

